# Anyones horses still out 24/7?



## LolaJas (Oct 28, 2009)

Am I the only cruel mummy making my horse live out rugless 24/7 (he's a very hairy fell  ) or is anyone elses horse still living out?


----------



## karlhague (Nov 14, 2009)

LolaJas said:


> Am I the only cruel mummy making my horse live out rugless 24/7 (he's a very hairy fell  ) or is anyone elses horse still living out?


Yea , My little 8month old colt is out still, He comes in once a week , to get used to being shut in his stable, apart from that he tends to stay out.

When the frost and ice hits he will be in more than hes out!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Yer all mine apart from the just weaned foal are all out still. They are coming in this weekend though! getting nippy here now


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

my 33 year old mare will be staying out this year,i did consider having her pts as she suffers in the winter being stabled,but have decided to let her winter out and see how it goes.she wears loads of rugs though,my other 2 haffys are out during the day and in at night,if i had my way they would stay out to! but the farmer doesnt like horses out in the winter


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

I am the same I have a 23 year old who gets stiff from being stabled, we tried having her in the open shed with the other 5 but she just gets annoyed them all! She does well living out x


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

My hairy Irish cob is out....although I admit last night he did stay in because everyone else's were bought in and it hadn't stopped raining for over 24hours so he just needed a break. He is rugged only because he's clipped, previously when I've not had him on a livery yard he's been au-natural all year and been perfectly happy. It's me who feels bad about him being out and believe me he's 100 time happier out than in.


----------



## Sidsmum (Oct 4, 2008)

There are 5 at my yard, all still out 24/7. Elderly mare and TB have medium weight rugs on, highland, sec a and connemara x still unrugged. It poured last night and I felt a bit guilty but they were all happy this morning, nice and warm. I think they will have to come in soon just to save the fields a bit as it is sooo wet.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

There's only 2 horses in my village, and they are out 24/7, but they are tough cookies


----------



## Jonansi (Nov 20, 2009)

Years ago I had a welsh cob who just wouldn't stay in (he jumped the bottom door from a standstill and kicked his way into the next door stable when he was shut in completely!). It was the year in the 80's when we had really deep snow. My dad felt sorry for him and eventually bought him a new zealand rug when there was icycles hanging from his hairy coat!!! He was lovely and warm under his hairy coat tho. It's surprising how tough ponies can be. I think a lot depends on what conditions they're used to.


----------



## Jonansi (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to add that I used to live near a competition yard in Ireland and their sports horses were turned out onto the mountains for december and january, without shoes and rugs!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I wish, mine were living out 24/7 until 2 weeks ago, but it's got too wet and muddy now.


----------



## MagicBracken88 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mine lives out 24/7. He is a NF and a wimp and would rather be in than out, but he has a locking stifle joint so he cant saty in for long periods. He lived out last winter, fully clipped, with several rugs but was perfectly happy


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

My 2 only come in when the weather is bad ie raining and cold. If it is dry weather they stay out. To be honest I go by them. Caddy will stay by the gate even after he has had his tea if he wants to come in, if he doesn't want to come in he walks off. But if it is raining or forecast rain and it is cold they come in


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Our lot always stayed out 24/7 rain or shine. They have rugs to keep them dry/warm..!

Even at 24 my arab x welsh was out all day everyday, seemed to do them more good moving about sheltering when/if they felt like it by the hedges. They never used to be desperate to come in or anything.

Friend has a TB x cob and he lives out all winter with no rugs


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Yup all mine are still out and rugged up well.
It is a much healthier way of life for them rather than shut up in stables.


----------

